# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  A new Josie Maran Ubuntu wallpaper

## mostwanted

WARNING: this is a woman in bikini. To some this might seem offensive.

http://htmldesign.dk/mostwanted/img/...osie_1_ed1.png 

I've done a wallpaper with Josie Maran trying to do it in the same style as the official wallpapers. What do you think? (she's hot BTW)

----------


## DJ_Max

I like it, that'll be my next wallpaper. It gives the phrase "Ubuntu is sexy" a whole new meaning.

----------


## arctic

not bad at all... i guess my girlfriend will want me to get rid of that wallpaper.  :Wink:

----------


## DJ_Max

> not bad at all... i guess my girlfriend will want me to get rid of that wallpaper.


 <joke>Hah, who wears the pants in the releationship</joke>  :Cool:  

But yeah, my gf wouldn't like it either  :Mad:

----------


## telmo

Is she for real? What a babe!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## mostwanted

Here is a slightly altered version, I think it suits Ubuntu better:

http://htmldesign.dk/mostwanted/img...Josie_1_ed2.png

----------


## Buffalo Soldier

I wouldn't mind having her on my desktop.

----------


## arctic

> I wouldn't mind having her on my desktop.


or sitting right next to you?  :Wink:

----------


## Buffalo Soldier

*Warning! R rated statement coming*.



> or sitting right next to you?


On top ?  :Wink:

----------


## unkwn

too bad you made it such a retarded size, why not try to stick to something most people have, like 1280x1024 or 1024x768, atleast then it can be scaled properly.

----------


## carlc

I normally prefer blue wallpaper but in this case could live with brown.

----------


## DJ_Max

> *Warning! R rated statement coming*.
> On top ?


 8)

Yeah, you gotta size people can actually use? Like mines, 1024x768

----------


## mostwanted

> too bad you made it such a retarded size, why not try to stick to something most people have, like 1280x1024 or 1024x768, atleast then it can be scaled properly.


Yeah, well it was for my own desktop. But here ya go, slightly altered and in different sizes:

1152x864 

1024x768 

800x600

----------


## DJ_Max

> Yeah, well it was for my own desktop. But here ya go, slightly altered and in different sizes:
> 
> 1152x864 
> 
> 1024x768 
> 
> 800x600


 Thanks a lot, but yeah, you do have a "different" resolution.  :Smile:

----------


## strawberry

> Here is a slightly altered version, I think it suits Ubuntu better:
> 
> http://htmldesign.dk/mostwanted/img...Josie_1_ed2.png


 i prefer the first version....
anyway, beautiful girl, nice colours... i like it

----------


## link

Beautiful wallpaper.   :Dancing:

----------


## HappyHenry

Just another great reason for Ubuntu on your lap    ...top! Yowza! Tank-U!

----------


## Chokkan

Do people actually use wallpapers like these?

----------


## era86

> Do people actually use wallpapers like these?


I've seen so much worse on some desktops...

I like the subtle pattern in the back.  Not to mention the woman is really good looking. :Guitar:

----------


## kinematic

> not bad at all... i guess my girlfriend will want me to get rid of that wallpaper.


Mine wouldn't, she'd probably use it on her laptop. Right now she has a wallpaper of Chelina Manuhutu on it.

----------


## Merk42

Am I the only one that was looking for the Ubuntu logo in the areolae?

----------


## jmejedi

> .... What do you think? (she's hot BTW)


Ok !    BUT, not as good as the BABE pictured as my Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Would you agree?  OR anyone else here?

----------


## sonsi

can anyone reload this wallpaper? it seems to be down.

----------


## havencruise

Yeah.. Would love to see that  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## hatten

google ftw
http://fotos.leleobhz.org/main.php?g...geViewsIndex=1

----------

